# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  Sous-traitance Cration Sites Web en Tunisie

## sami2008

Bonjour, 
Sous-traitance Cration Sites Web en Tunisie 

JANOUB INFORMATIQUE, une nouvelle socit de dveloppement web Tunisienne, est honore de vous faire part de son service spcialis en dveloppement Web. 
Profitez de la dlocalisation en Tunisie avec une qualit dexcution dans les normes Europennes. 

Nous avons pleins de Services  vous garantir : 

- Cration et maintenance des sites internet. 
- Hbergement des sites internet. 
- Rfrencement web. 
- Webdesign, infographie 
- Cration des sites mobiles (wap). 
- Dveloppement des logiciels 
- Solutions E-Commerce 


Voici les technologies quon utilise : 
PHP & MySQL, JQUERY, MOOTOOLS, AJAX, Les CMS (Joomla, Magento, osCommerce, Drupal, WordPress, ...) 

Profitez de notre exprience afin de vous garantir la qualit et le prix exceptionnel de vos projets en un temps record (1 Euro ≈ 2 Dinars Tunisien). 


Vous tes un particulier, une Socit de dveloppement web, et vous recherchez un sous-traitant en dveloppement Web ? JANOUB INFORMATIQUE ralise tous vos projets avec des prix bien tudis. 

Dernires ralisations : 
- http://www.orangequalite.com : un site de ventes de documents en ligne 
- http://www.fertilitybelgium.com : un site pour une socit mdicale en Belgique 
- http://www.stadesportifgafsien.com : un site pour l'quipe de football Stade Sportif Gafsien 
- http://www.iliketunisia.com/ : un portail  propos du tourisme en 
Tunisie 
- http://www.pagestunisie.com/ : un annuaire des professionnels en Tunisie 
- http://tunisie.vndv.com/sayadi/index.php: un site web en cours de ralisation pour un architecte Tunisien 
- http://www.musee-imaginaire.com : un site web de vente de tableaux pour une socit Suisse 
- http://samitn.byethost7.com/site_traduction/ : un site en cours de ralisation pour une socit de traduction en France. 


Sites web et contact 

JANOUB INFORMATIQUE. 
Ppinire d'entreprises, Sidi Ahmed Zarroug 2112 Gafsa Tunisie 
GSM : +216 21 075 712 / Tel : +216 76 211 054 / Fax : + 216 76 211 692 
Email: contact AT janoub-informatique.com
Site internet : http://www. janoub-informatique.com

----------

